# Cm600 psu accidently changed the voltage regulator



## macho84 (Dec 2, 2011)

Hi guys my brother accidently changed the regulator from 220 to 110 V and psu gone off. Any way this can be repaired . I had faced such a scenario a long time back say 6 years again did that i blown it. 

Please help. I am not sure still the same case with mordern psu.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Dec 2, 2011)

Donate money in the name of God if the only component in your system that was damaged was the power supply alone.

 If the psu is under warranty, do the needful, but see if you can get a standby psu and test the hardware. If its not, get a new one- or swap it with your GS800- and see if the system is booting. If yes, see if all the stuff is getting detected and working. If anything doesn't work the way it should- or doesn't even power up- well, prepare to swap and test each and everything.


----------



## macho84 (Dec 2, 2011)

Ya i hope so. I will do and keep you posted. Hope all the protection had worked.

I dont know why they give a switch in india. If it so they should be selling with info label.


----------



## ico (Dec 2, 2011)

That PSU is gone for good. Time to use a new one and check everything individually if you face problems. Going to be pretty time consuming.

I like the smile in the thread title btw.


----------



## asingh (Dec 2, 2011)

Did you switch it back to 220V and try..?


----------



## macho84 (Dec 2, 2011)

I spoke to Northamerican chat of CM and one guy told to check the psu with paper clip connecting the green and black if the fan runs its fine. If not send it to them.


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm wondering from where do you get 110V in India in the very first place?  
Thank god if PSU is the only component which has gone kaput.


----------

